# Gigi's groom...complete with red nail polish!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I tried a new groomer today because Petsmart was too expensive and I think I could have done almost as good of a job as they did. I went to the groomer my sister uses. They only charged $27 for the groom, including nail trim and an extra $10 for the nail polish. I absolutely love her nails! ♥ They did go too short on the topknot, even though I did tell them beforehand not to but it'll grow. The only other complaint would be that I felt they trimmed too high over her eyes. But I'm pretty happy with it, especially when they did such a great job on her feet (Gigi hates when I groom her feet but doesn't mind when a groomer does it). I also love the bow and hope she'll keep it on long enough for my husband to see her. 




























Pretty tootsies!


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Love the nails and the bow =)
She is about a month older than my Tux =)


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

she is beautiful....the same color as my Cleo....


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Squeal!!! I love the red nails. She shows the color well. And she's all so color coordinated too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Princess Dollie said:


> Squeal!!! I love the red nails. She shows the color well. And she's all so color coordinated too! Thanks for sharing.


I know! When the groom brought her out to me, I could not stop smiling when I saw her cute, little red nails. I couldn't wait to put on her red collar.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh I love her nails and bow! How cute.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to laugh. There have been so many threads lately discussing "manly" poodle cuts to placate the "hubby," seeing an unabashedly feminine makeover is a breath of fresh air. She looks _maahvelous, daahling_.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol I love it!!! Now I want a girl! 

How do they keep them from smearing the polish?


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Olie said:


> How do they keep them from smearing the polish?


I was wondering the same thing. I'll have to ask them next time I go in.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So fun and cute! I hope you had your nails done in the same color! : )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...how adorable! She could not possibly look more girly! She needs to be done up just like this for Valentine's day!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Sandooch, this makes my day!! Gigi looks sooo cute with that bow! I love the red nails, too adorable! Thanks for posting these pictures!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Of course, all the ladies in our family love it, but the men...not so much. lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What fun. How can you look at her and not smile? Adorable.


----------

